# Betta Making A Popping Noise?



## MandiNicole (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a male betta, have had him for 1 week. He goes to the top of the water, and makes a popping noise everytime? He is swimming normally and seems to not be agitated?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

He may just be popping his lips when he gets air at the surface. Never heard one "pop" personally, but if he is acting/looking normal then he may just be a bit "unique"


----------



## MandiNicole (Apr 13, 2013)

I thought it was strange too. I have had betta's before and they have never made that sound. Thanks so much!


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

MandiNicole said:


> I thought it was strange too. I have had betta's before and they have never made that sound. Thanks so much!


are there any pond snails in his tank? i frequently hear popping or snapping sounds when one of our boys is attacking a pond snail and his nose hits the glass.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

My male does that. My female doesn't. Some fish do, some don't. Nothing to worry about at all.


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

sainthogan said:


> My male does that. My female doesn't. Some fish do, some don't. Nothing to worry about at all.


My fish do that sometimes! I'm not sure why, but it's kinda cute :-D
You have nothing to worry about.


----------

